# Bowtech D340 or Hoyt maxxis 31



## buffalo62 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm buying a new bow and don't know which one to get. Im stuck between the Destroyer 340 and the Maxxis 31. I shot them both and like them ALOT. The destroyer was fast,smooth and did have some hand shock. The maxxis was fairly fast, silky smooth, not hand shock at all, but at full draw it kept crepping forward on me, could that have been because the draw length was too long?
Let me know what you all think about these bows.

Thanks, buff62


----------



## Nubbin' Bucky (Dec 31, 2009)

The Maxxis is a great bow but will try to get away from you if it's not tuned properly, not sized properly or your form could use a bit of improvement.

This thread will give you more detail..
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1160902&highlight=maxxis+31

I experienced the same problem when I first got the bow and was running my break-in arrows through in mass quantity.. Had about a hundred arrows through one session, got tired and lazy.. There's a nice gouge in one of the walls in my basement to prove it.. :mg:


----------

